# perfection?



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

last night my batch hit trace way too fast, we barely got it in the mold. they came out but have some "bubbles in spots" would you sell them or should they be "perfect" 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I sell them, just makes them look all the more homemade..
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I think most soapers are way to hard on themselves. Your customers will never say one thing about problems like this, with a good recipe they will buy. Now other soapers?? Sure they will pick apart anything you do, but you aren't usually going to sell much to other soapers  I call them the label police  vicki


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

I should have mentioned they are for an order. So I felt like they should be perfect. she is buying them for gift baskets. would you still send them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Absolutely yes... I made a batch of soap a couple of years ago.. turned out so ugly.. ugly greyish brown color.. lumps and bumps in it.. scented wonderful tho... and I hated it.. So I called it the ugly goat soap and made a tag for it with a little story.. about ugly goats and soap gremlins.. That soap sold so fast and I got ask for more for two years.. do you think I could repeat that soap.. NO... 
Sell it... Vicki is right, we are harder on ourselves then anyone else except other soapers
and some of them are just downright evil... the ones I have found to be more evil are the melt and pour variety..(that can't make soap).. and they use bases that they buy from places.. 
in my mind I call them the melting harpies.. when I run into them at shows etc.. they are always the first to approach your table and tell you that you do not milk your own goats etc.. 
Barbara


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Barbara, the melting harpies own the booth two away from mine, and run the whole farmers market now. Lol!
I had a batch of soap, back when I was reading about using oven method. I used my small molds NOT the same thing as a MM thinner plastic, my oven is junk, i t got waaay hotter than I had it on, I checked the oven and the molds were very warped. I ended up throwing them away. After much deliberation I decided the soap would be safe to sell. I sold the wierd shiny, warped peices naked at $ 1 each for Ugly whoops soap, I took 2 whole 7lb batches and sold them all. Never have done the oven thing again. And got many repeat customers out of them, and people the next year asking for the ugly soap. : )


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The whole ugly bar thing is how my Almond Biscotti came to be. I take anything ugly, miss cut and I even get soap from other soapers, to shred and to use as 1/2 the recipe in just a plain base of almond (well honestly it is OMH for months, I just got my old Almond biscotti again from SOS). Everyone should have a shreds bucket. vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I have done the shreds thing for my almond bar and just did what I think will be the last batch like that. I just hated shredding all that soap even with my salad shooter! I take my uglies and put them in a bundle with end pieces, tie with raffia and sell them on my site as "bunch o' bars". People email me wondering if I have any if I don't have any listed. I make roughly 10 oz bundles and sell them for $6 and folks can't get enough of them!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Gosh Bethany I just use my food processor, the cheese grating blade. I have one bucket for Almond Biscotti and another bucket for Confetti (I actually make bars of soap for this shred). I do them all up at one time, soak the container and blade and then run it through the dishwasher. I can't imagine doing it with a salad shooter  Vicki


----------

